# New member



## ChampionOf617 (Sep 22, 2015)

Hey guys, been browsing a bit here and there and decided to make an account. A little about myself, I played college football, now I compete in bodybuilding. I'm currently prepping for a show mid November as a heavy weight! I'm 23 and a pretty boring dude besides that lol


----------



## SUKS2BU (Sep 23, 2015)

Welcome.....


----------



## brazey (Sep 23, 2015)

Welcome...


----------



## Riles (Oct 4, 2015)

Welcome


----------

